# Centipede molting pics - in sequence



## Draiman (Jan 31, 2009)

I spent the better part of last night watching this absolutely fascinating sight. This was my first centipede to moult in my care. Unfortunately, I didn't get to see the entire process since it was already 3.30 in the morning when I took these photos.

Just about to moult:







Emergence:







Phenomenal pink and blue colouration, too bad it didn't last:













Maxillipeds almost fully regenerated:













Lovely blue eyes:













Amazing colour:



















Lastly, what I saw this morning:


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jan 31, 2009)

Phark, respect! This pics are really great. 

As you see, the maxillipeds are regenerated fully (anatomical), but smaller. But this shouldn`t make any problems. Congratulations.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Jan 31, 2009)

krabbelspinne said:


> Phark, respect! This pics are really great.
> 
> As you see, the maxillipeds are regenerated fully (anatomical), but smaller. But this shouldn`t make any problems. Congratulations.


   
I Agree


----------



## Dillon (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome pics, Phark.


----------



## -Exotic (Jan 31, 2009)

When I was scrolling through those pics I saw Jesus.:drool:


----------



## RedEarthExotics (Jan 31, 2009)

that is sweet!  great pics!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome pics, Phark!
I especialy love the regenerated limbs, awesome!


----------



## ThomasH (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats Phark. That must have been an awesome sight! I've never witnessed molting of a large pede in person.
TBH


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 31, 2009)

great pics phark
andy


----------



## micheldied (Jan 31, 2009)

beautiful pics.
and pede.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## szappan (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!  Not only on the successful molt, but on some really amazing photos!
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Draiman (Feb 1, 2009)

szappan said:


> Congratulations!!  Not only on the successful molt, but on some really amazing photos!
> :clap: :clap: :clap:


Thank you.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, really good shots! ..with the D40?  I would like a better camera someday.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 1, 2009)

Here she is, two days after moulting, eating a piece of cooked beef:


----------



## deathwing (Feb 2, 2009)

No evidence of molting, it ate the exuvium. Good thing it didn't hide and stayed at one place.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 2, 2009)

deathwing said:


> *No evidence of molting, it ate the exuvium.* Good thing it didn't hide and stayed at one place.


What do you mean?


----------



## Fluke (Feb 2, 2009)

Those photos are simply stunning! How often to centipedes molt from young to adult? I have a malaysian giant that I purchases at about 1.5 inches. It is easily 3 inches and looking "stretched/fat?" Are the signs about the same as a T? Non-eating/sluggish etc.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 2, 2009)

Fluke said:


> Those photos are simply stunning! How often to centipedes molt from young to adult? I have a malaysian giant that I purchases at about 1.5 inches. It is easily 3 inches and looking "stretched/fat?" Are the signs about the same as a T? Non-eating/sluggish etc.


Thanks.  

I'm not sure how often centipedes moult, but I do know that moulting frequency is definitely affected by feeding frequency. And yes, centipedes stop eating and turn rather sluggish about a week prior to the actual moult. Their colour also takes on a conspicuous dulling.


----------



## Avix4me (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome pix- never seen any pictures of a centipede molting before, pretty cool lookin'


----------



## Draiman (Feb 3, 2009)

Avix4me said:


> Awesome pix- never seen any pictures of a centipede molting before, pretty cool lookin'


Thanks.


----------



## Pulk (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a really great series.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 3, 2009)

Pulk said:


> That's a really great series.


Thanks. Much appreciated coming from you. Your Flickr has some great photos as well.


----------



## deathwing (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavin said:


> What do you mean?


Sorry another typo, I was actually asking if it ate its molt because that's what my pedes and pillbugs do, and that's what I've read also from the other threads.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 3, 2009)

deathwing said:


> Sorry another typo, I was actually asking if it ate its molt because that's what my pedes and pillbugs do, and that's what I've read also from the other threads.


Yes, centipedes eat their exuvia after the moulting process.


----------

